# Mass. Supervisors Licence



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

I am scheduled to take the exam for the Mass. Supervisors License in about a week. I have my reference materials and will be cramming for the next week pretty hard. Its an open book test. 50 questions in 3 hours.

Anyone take it recently? Is it brutal, hard, average, easy???

Thanks for any info

Mandrake


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Spend a LOT of time looking at sprinkler systems, and egress plans, and occupancy regulations for buildings know how to look at a floor plan and figure out egress and occupancy.

I would also suggest tabbing each main section of your binder. and otherwise just prepare for a really uncomfortable three hours.


----------



## philner (Dec 27, 2007)

When I took it in the 80s it was 6 hours, closed book, 10 % pass rate so they changed it to open book since you need to have it with you by law anyways. The people I have talked to who have taken it lately said it was a breeze, and they were no rocket scientists. I was amazed a couple of them passed. I've heard that the prep classes are really good( might be a little late for that) and that tabbing your code book is essential since in reality all the answers are in front of you you just need the time to find them.Is this test on the newest code book? Man is it all screwed up! Phil


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Its on 6 AND 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They expect you to bring both!!!!


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

they allow you one piece of scrap paper, here is how I used mine (I hope this makes sense, as it worked well for me)...

I made 4 columns, first column was for every answer that I knew I had a correct answer for, the second for the ones I was just about sure, the third was the ones I knew I could find the answers to relatively easily, and the last was the ones where you need more time to figure out.

35 correct out of 50 is a passing grade, so I went through each question, answered the ones I could, and wrote the question numbers into the appropriate column. I then worked/double checked the second column, moving it to the first column when I confirmed an answer, then on to the third column, the stuff I knew I could find. Before I got to the fourth column, I had moved 41 questions over to the first column, that took all the pressure off me to find answers to the tough questions.

Remember there is no penalty for wrong answers, so if you get near the end and are stumped on some, pick the most likely answer. Also, look for the little words like "not", they will throw you some curveballs, and reverse the answer with words like "not" a few times during the test. 

Good Luck....Kevin


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I wonder if they have any problems yet with people using a wireless Bluetooth device so they can call around for the answers? After the recent news regarding the Boston Firefighters cheating (alleged) on their exams I'm sure they will have an eye out for cheaters.

I took my test 11 years ago after taking a prep course. To be honest I thought the test was hard and I thought I failed it. Since that time I have talked to several idiots that passed it and a few smart people that failed it. Maybe they just pull names from a hat to see who passes it? 

Good luck on the test, be sure to index your book and keep notes in the book.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

dougchips said:


> I wonder if they have any problems yet with people using a wireless Bluetooth device so they can call around for the answers? After the recent news regarding the Boston Firefighters cheating (alleged) on their exams I'm sure they will have an eye out for cheaters.


Doug, They have a camera on top of the computer monitor videotaping your entire exam. There is also a person who watches and walks around the room, and someone that sits infront of a tv watching the cameras. They also make you empty your pockets keys, wallets, phones etc


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

sounds like the tests have changed, when I took the test, it was all paper and pencil. So...Ignore my previous post since I do not know how else the tests have changed.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Pearce Services said:


> sounds like the tests have changed, when I took the test, it was all paper and pencil. So...Ignore my previous post since I do not know how else the tests have changed.


The state hired ProMetric to do the testing, and they usually give them at sylvan learning centers and the like. The nice thing is you can take the test WHENEVER you want.

Actually Pearce, the computer test encourages your test strategy, you can answer a question, or select, skip for now, and it keeps tallies of the number you have answered, and the number skipped and the number not answered, and you can go back at any time to any question


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

When I took it, it was after I had taken one of the school prep courses. Best money I ever spent. The course teaches how the test works, etc.
Guy next to me, at the time of the test, told several of use that he had taken it about 1 year earlier, without any prep (i.e. the school). Said he flunked it miserably.

I strongly suggest that you consider taking the prep. school class for the test.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful advice. I am spending 2-4 hours per day going through the 2 volumes (6 and 7). Once I get through it i will start to focus on specific chapters and try to get as familiar as possible with the content and the location. Too late to take a prep test!

Thanks

mandrake


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

In all honesty the test is really more about finding the info, than knowing the info. There are going to be a lot of questions about stuff that you do not know, and will likely never need to know depending on what your main field is. I mean when is a siding contractor for instance going to need to know about testing bolts on steel erected buildings? Its going to be REALLY interesting to see what happens come July when Roofing, Siding & Windows etc will require a CSL. I think its a good change, if and only if they enforce it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick said:


> In all honesty the test is really more about finding the info....


Exactly.....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Mandrake said:


> Thanks for the helpful advice. I am spending 2-4 hours per day going through the 2 volumes (6 and 7). Once I get through it i will start to focus on specific chapters and try to get as familiar as possible with the content and the location. Too late to take a prep test!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mandrake


Remember the old testing formula: Because you have a limited amount of time with the test; Go thru the entire test and answer the questions you know (skip over the harder ones). Then go back and answer the ones that take a little more thinking.
Last, go to the ones that you are stumped on. Worse case scenario: When you're getting down to the wire, you can guess on those.

Good Luck on the test!


----------



## tna (Aug 23, 2006)

If you take class review for the tests, it will be easy. Try to do as much as you can on those sample questions when you go to class. Test will be similar like those. It will be on computer. 

Good luck to you 



Mandrake said:


> I am scheduled to take the exam for the Mass. Supervisors License in about a week. I have my reference materials and will be cramming for the next week pretty hard. Its an open book test. 50 questions in 3 hours.
> 
> Anyone take it recently? Is it brutal, hard, average, easy???
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Mandrake,

I hope you realize that the questions are broken up into categories.

As best as I can remember, it's something like...

True/false
Multiple choice.
Simple answers.
Arithmetic answers.
Code sections


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Mandrake,
> 
> I hope you realize that the questions are broken up into categories.
> 
> ...


All I can remember is if I don't pass this test I will have to get another 9-5 job. I checked the mail everyday for a month waiting for the results.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

I took the schooling course, paid close attention, & studied my butt off.
Motivation: I sunk money into the class, the code book, the test, and I'd be Da**d, if I was going to waste my hard earned money by flunking the test.


Before the test, I studied and crammed hard. I reviewed all the sample tests and questions from class. 
Low and behold, some of the very same questions (exact question/exact answer).... were on the test, and I already knew the answer without even thinking about it!


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

All this advice has been extremely helpful. I am very appreciative.

If anyone has any sample questions please pass them on. I have about 5 days left to cram

Mandrake


----------



## BCFBeacon (Feb 24, 2008)

I took it about 9 months ago. I did take the prep class. As one of the other guys said, it is all about finding the info, not knowing it. They added a whole bunch to the 1 & 2 Family section of the code since I took it. Not sure if that info is on the test yet. It was a tougher test than I thought. The biggest thing in the prep class was organizing your code book. You are allowed to tab every chapter and have an index for each chapter. It takes a while to do it but it is very helpful when trying to navigate in crunch time. Also, there are two sets of plans. They aren't very clearly marked so make sure you are answering questions for the right set of plans. The plans are pretty basic. The 50 questions are taken from a pool of 800. I had a lot of questions on insulation and fire protection. Also, know how to use the table for Fibrebend and Modulus of Elasticity.


----------

